# Vape Meet Durban



## Rob Fisher

Hi All,

@Philip Dunkley has decided to drive down to Durbs for the weekend so Saturday is Vape Meet day all day and all night!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Suggestions on spots for breakfast lunch and supper welcome!

For breakfast I suggest Oscars in Hillcrest!


----------



## abdul

@Philip Dunkley You suck big time for not inviting us, just kidding! Hope you guys have a wonderful meet.


----------



## ET

Bugger, i'm housesitting for a mate this weekend


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Bugger, i'm housesitting for a mate this weekend



Does that mean you have to watch the house 24/7?


----------



## Daniel

hey come now , I see a budding bromance blooming  @Philip Dunkley pssst , steal some Looper for me from uncle Rob please ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> Does that mean you have to watch the house 24/7?



Good point that. Think i should be able to pop down the road for coffee on saturday morning


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Vape Meet in Durban... well more like Ballito! Awesome Vape Meet and Lunch with Hi Ho @Silver at the Litchi Orchard!

Hi Ho and REO with his beautiful wife Kamilla!



Kelsey didn't like her cocktail so she stole my craft ber and I had to drink something out of a Vape Juice Mixing jar!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone in the Hillcrest are tonight that wants a dinner meet is welcome... also breakfast tomorrow at Oscars and then lunch on the beach front and dinner spot to be decided!


----------



## johan

FOMO  - payback time I assume?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> FOMO  - payback time I assume?



I'm afraid so @johan... but we will all be equal at VapeCon and no one except the CT boys will have FOMO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Awesome guys, just a pity it's gonna be cloudy with a chance of silvers.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## thekeeperza

That Amber Weiss is awesome so I understand why the funny drink was ditched.


----------



## Silver

Oh, "its so nice to be with you" @Rob Fisher 

Had a great time as always!
Your family are awesome

Thanks for the pics and a great lunch

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Durban Vape Meet this evening with @Philip Dunkley!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone in the Hillcrest area... we will be having breakfast at Oscars at 10:00am if you would like to join us!


----------



## Silver

I just called Rob and Phil and I can confirm they are getting the breakfast vape meet off to a good start!

I am not with them because I am on the beach!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics from the Rob & Phil Vape Weekend!

Breakfast at Oscars... @ET testing every mod in creation with every juice in creation! 



A few mods on the breakfast table!  Please note that the beers for breakfast was @Philip Dunkley and @ET. I had Tab!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Note to @RevnLucky7! @Philip Dunkley tried very hard to steal your Vicious Ant Cap! Are you coming up for VapeCon? I could take it with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob and Phil designing our dream house on the beach... notice the size of the Vape Den! 



Chilling and Vaping at The Sand Bar in Umdloti!



Panaromaic view of The Sand Bar inside!



Panaromaic view of The Sand Bar Outside!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The best restaurant on the North Coast! Mnde Vida in Umdloti! A bit of a REO Vape and a glass or two of red to calms the nerves! 



The Full Moon over the sea was magnificent and the pics from the iPhone 6 don't do it justice!



Starter was delicious Pork Wantons! <-- Not sure how to spell Wantons! 



The most delicious and outstanding main course of Pork Belly! Damn is was fantastic!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## John

Damn, I dont come to the forum for a few days and miss out on a vape meet! Serious FOMO!


----------



## ET

It was cool meating phil and beer for breakfast always nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> It was cool meating phil and beer for breakfast always nice



You met beer...what's he like?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Super photos @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing
Lovely photo of the full moon on the water! IPhone 6 camera is doing a great job!
Looks like you guys had a ball. Great that @ET could join for a breakfast beer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Lol, I think you guys spent my yearly vape budget in one day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Note to @RevnLucky7! @Philip Dunkley tried very hard to steal your Vicious Ant Cap! Are you coming up for VapeCon? I could take it with.
> View attachment 26504




Oh dear... 
I hope you thwarted this sacrilege?  @Philip Dunkley - I'll unsubscribe from your channel bro! 
Keep up the good work boys...

As for VapeCon, I haven't really had a chance to even consider it. I'm going to have to check dates?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> As for VapeCon, I haven't really had a chance to even consider it. I'm going to have to check dates?



30th May! Let me know if I must take your Vicious Ant Cap with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

@RevnLucky7 - it's 30 May. Please try make it if you can. And please bring me a case of Blackbird. I will bring you cash and give you a big hug

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> 30th May! Let me know if I must take your Vicious Ant Cap with me!



You luring me out Mr. Fisher  ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RevnLucky7 said:


> You luring me out Mr. Fisher  ?



I am indeed!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> I am indeed!



Fully aware sir. I never before thought I'd say this in my life, but I hope the schedule allows for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

free3dom said:


> You met beer...what's he like?



Tis but me ol mate Millers, had not seen him in a while so was catching up

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET

Oh yeah i should say, the reo mini with the nuppin on top, dahm, that is one good little setup

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rob Fisher said:


> Note to @RevnLucky7! @Philip Dunkley tried very hard to steal your Vicious Ant Cap! Are you coming up for VapeCon? I could take it with.
> View attachment 26504




Sorry, but you tried to STEAL MY CAP Mr. @Philip Dunkley





I put a spell on you....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

